# give me musics plz



## Harlequin (Aug 12, 2008)

okay so um anyone who I'll listen to will already know what sort of music I'm into so um give me new things to listen to

I need to put more of a variety onto my ipod so gogogo you fucknuts


----------



## Altmer (Aug 12, 2008)

Anathema.
Katy Perry.
Pain of Salvation.
Kamelot.
Porcupine Tree.

what I be into lately


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 12, 2008)

okay I shall have to check out this list because you know most of what I listen to these days is shit and I need moar good music.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Qntal, Omnia, Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Altmer (Aug 14, 2008)

seconding Omnia


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 15, 2008)

heard a bit of Qntal, like Medieval Baebes [lol aimed at furret], downloading some Sonata Arctica and Firewind and I'm going back for some Kamelot later I think. Maybe I shallm check out Omnia. WHO KNOWS


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

Omnia has two free downloads on Last.fm


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

omnia rules


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

they are the most kvlt non-metal band ever


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

well they are pretty kvlt with their ideas and statements, they're a bunch of greenpeace hippies with all their anti-capitalism rhetoric

I bought an actual album by them AK :P


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

Sonata Arctica
Children of Bodom
Sirenia
Iced Earth
Blind Guardian
Gamma Ray/Helloween
Disturbed


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 16, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Sonata Arctica
> Children of Bodom
> Sirenia
> Iced Earth
> ...


seconding SA an Sirenia (even though Tristania > Sirenia)


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 16, 2008)

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolour Dreamcoat Soundtrack! =D


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> seconding SA an Sirenia (even though Tristania > Sirenia)


Clearly you don't listen to At Sixes and Sevens enough.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm seconding Iced Earth/Blind Guardian tbqh


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 16, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Clearly you don't listen to At Sixes and Sevens enough.


ASAS is the only Sirenia album I own and it still pales in comparison to anything Tristania's ever done.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

Funny, I was thinking the reverse. Oh well.

Also just thought of Priestess, for a total change of pace.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 16, 2008)

snow patrol


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 16, 2008)

Oooh, you should check out Battlelore too.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 16, 2008)

well you did just tell me about Battlelore so I think I shall do that later, and you just notified me as to Blackmore's Night's new album [introducing you to the majestic BN was the best thing I ever did] and I like Qntal and the Medieval Baebes and um I'm downloading some Kamelot, just downloaded three Sonata Arctica albums as well as Firewind's The Premonition. 

So I have moar musics now, hooray

but still suggest things


----------



## Altmer (Aug 16, 2008)

Radiohead.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 16, 2008)

Seconding Iced Earth.

Ooh, and Dethklok.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 16, 2008)

Garbage's _Absolute Garbage_ album (their greatest hits basically) because they're the best band ever.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 16, 2008)

see the thing is grimdour I actually have to like this music WILL I LIKE dethklok?


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 16, 2008)

you won't


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 17, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> see the thing is grimdour I actually have to like this music WILL I LIKE dethklok?


Probably.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 17, 2008)

well uh furret knows my listening habits more than you and he says that I won't like dethklok ; ; so maybe I'll check


----------



## Altmer (Aug 17, 2008)

You won't like Dethklok.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2008)

Good thing I didn't try any of it, mm?

Well so far I'm enjoying my Sonata Arctica and Kamelot... I'm downloading BN's new album and ... yeah! From 2023 songs I've gone up to 2319!


----------



## Altmer (Aug 18, 2008)

sa and kamelot rule hard, i'd expect you to like them


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 18, 2008)

If he's into that then I suggest early Helloween, Stratovarius.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 18, 2008)

i suggest skipping stratovarius, they are awful :(

early helloween is ok


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2008)

I already enjoy early Helloween and uh I kind of like Edguy too. 

also I only like one Stratovarius song and I don't even like that very much


----------



## Jetx (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't have many of their albums but I actually prefer Helloween without Kiske. The Time of the Oath is a really weird (in the good way), underrated and awesome album - the sort of one you'd listen to if you were in a good mood, or something.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 19, 2008)

I dunno if you'd like them - I thought I wouldn't! - but you should definitely give Angelspit a try. I uploaded their song Skinny Little Bitch (my favorite of theirs) for someone else but feel free to use the download link. :)


----------

